# Fun Dog Show - Hollowell Steam Rally, Northants - 8th July 2012



## Bosun (Dec 26, 2009)

We're putting on a fun dog show at Hollowell Steam Rally - here are the details. We hope to see some of you there!

HEART OF ENGLAND DOG SHOWS ARE PROUD TO PRESENT 
A HOLLYWOOD & OSCARS THEMED FUN DOG SHOW
AT HOLLOWELL STEAM & HEAVY HORSE SHOW
ON SUNDAY 8TH JULY 2012
AT HOLLOWELL SHOWGROUND, GUILSBOROUGH ROAD, HOLLOWELL, NORTHANTS NN6 8RS
THERE IS AN ENTRANCE FEE TO GET INTO THE HOLLOWELL EVENT - £8 PER ADULT, £4 PER CHILD
TO BALANCE THIS THERE ARE THREE FREE CLASSES IN THE DOG SHOW
JUDGE: SUE DEPPER
VENUE OPENS AT 12:30PM & JUDGING STARTS AT 1:00PM
£1 PER CLASS  PLEASE PAY IN THE RING  ROSETTES TO 5TH PLACE
DOG FOOD KINDLY DONATED BY COBBYDOG
1	HOLLYWOOD BABE (PUPPIES 4-6 MONTHS)
2	CHILD STAR (PUPPIES 7-12 MONTHS)
3	STAR OF THE SILVER SCREEN (VETERAN 7-10 YEARS)
4	GOLDEN OLDIE (VETERAN 11 YEARS AND OVER)
5	BEST COSTUME (HOLLYWOOD THEMED FANCY DRESS)
6	THE INCREDIBLE JOURNEY (BEST RESCUE/REHOMED)
7	BEST CONDITION
8	BEST ACTION (MOVEMENT)
9	BEST JUNIOR DIRECTOR (CHILD HANDLER  6-16 YEARS)
10	BEST DIRECTOR (ADULT HANDLER  17 YEARS & OVER)
11	HOLLYWOOD HEARTTHROB (MOST HANDSOME DOG)
12	BEVERLY HILLS DIVA (PRETTIEST BITCH)
13	BEST DUO (BEST BRACE)
14	REAR OF THE YEAR (WAGGIEST TAIL)*
15	BAT THOSE EYE LASHES! (MOST APPEALING EYES)
16	BEST SIX LEGS
17	BEST CROSSBREED
18	LEADING MAN (OPEN DOG)
19	LEADING LADY (OPEN BITCH)
20	LOOKS LIKE A HOLLYWOOD STAR
21	ENSEMBLE PERFORMANCE! (FAMILY OF DOGS (2 OR MORE LIVING IN THE SAME HOUSEHOLD))
22	BEST SHORT COATED DOG (SMOOTH!)
23	BEST LONG COATED DOG (LUSH!)
24	BEST STUNT (TRICK!)
25	AND THE HONOURARY AWARD GOES TO  (THE DOG THE JUDGE WOULD LIKE TO TAKE HOME)*
26	AND THE NOMINEES ARE  (DOG NOT HAVING WON A 1ST PLACE TODAY)*
*FREE CLASS  NO PAYMENT REQUIRED
THE WINNERS OF EACH CLASS WILL THEN GO FORWARD FOR BEST IN SHOW, RESERVE BEST IN SHOW, BEST PUPPY IN SHOW & BEST VETERAN IN SHOW
£10 FOR BEST IN SHOW &£5 FOR BEST RESERVE BEST IN SHOW DONATED BY SUE DEPPER
FOR DOG SHOW ENQUIRIES  CONTACT CHRIS OWEN ON 0121 3844991 OR [email protected]
FOR HOLLOWELL STEAM & HEAVY HORSE SHOW ENQUIRIES  CONTACT MAGGIE JONES ON 01604 505506


----------



## Bosun (Dec 26, 2009)

We hope to see you at the show - thank you for your interest!


----------



## Bosun (Dec 26, 2009)

HOLLOWELL FUN DOG SHOW IS CANCELLED - WE ARE VERY SORRY TO ANNOUNCE THAT WE'VE HAD NO CHOICE BUT TO CANCEL OUR FUN DOG SHOW AT HOLLOWELL ON SUNDAY, 8TH JULY, DUE TO THE MUDDY CONDITIONS. 

We visited the site late yesterday, and it is far too boggy and muddy for a dog show - even the 4x4 vehicles are stuck and are having to be towed out by tractor. We are planning on saving everything until next year - and so all being well there will be a Hollywood-themed show at Hollowell in 2013. We're very sorry to have to cancel the show, but we really have no option.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Thats a shame you had to cancel it, but I can see why it was SO muddy! I bet its even worse there today.

I hope the person who was hurt by the horse yesterday is better today, mud can make it dangerous for everyone.


----------

